# Ketchup-free barbeque sauce?



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone have a good one? I'm partial to tomato-base, but open to other options. I'm sick of buying it - it's so expensive, but all the recipes call for ketchup as a base.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm annoyed by BBQ sauce in general. I don't want to experiment from scratch and I am not so crazy about my attempts in the past, except for in the summer when I make a to die for peach bourbon sauce. I pay for the online cooks illustrated and there are a few recipes I want to try that look good. I can PM you them if you want, i don't want to write out in my own words a bunch of stuff and maybe if I pm them to you it's not the big deal? LOL

I haven't tried them all. I'm bad about not ever following a recipe, and this is one time I Think I will, so that I can note changes if necessary and make them the next time.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

That would be great, thanks! I have a rack of ribs in the oven right now and want something to put on them.

I made a great peach one last summer, too... unfortunately it's the wrong time of year for peaches.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

You can replace ketchup in a recipe really easily with tomato paste and a little vinegar. Mine has either molasses or honey, a little soy sauce, onion and garlic powder, pepper, and whatever spices I feel like throwing in that day.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the bone broth based Better BBQ sauce from the Garden of Eating cookbook:

http://www.thehealthycookingcoach.co...cue-sauce.html

I just made one with shallots instead of onions and I added a teaspoon of liquid smoke.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

All the ones I make homemade include ketchup. Some more than others. Do you like vinegar sauce? It's made in a variety of ways in the Carolinas and does not have to include ketchup although it is not a substitute for traditional bbq sauce.

This is the only sauce I make without any ketchup

2 cups apple cider vinegar
½ cup white vinegar
½ cup apple juice
¼ cup firmly packed brown sugar
1 tablespoon kosher salt
½ tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
½ teaspoon ground red pepper
½ teaspoon paprika

Mostly used for pulled pork but we also use it for basting on ribs.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I have made them w/ tomato paste as a base as well before, but I don't measure well! You have reminded me I need to get some made up for bbq this week!


----------



## FairyRae (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deditus* 
I like the bone broth based Better BBQ sauce from the Garden of Eating cookbook:

http://www.thehealthycookingcoach.co...cue-sauce.html

I just made one with shallots instead of onions and I added a teaspoon of liquid smoke.

I adore this recipe and add a little smoked paprika for a more smoky taste.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Barbecue sauce is so personal, you know? We make a variety at my house. My favorite is mostly vinegar, with some ketchup. Dh's favorite is vinegar based, no ketchup.

One that we both like is:
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup hot sauce (like Texas Pete)
2 cups cider vinegar
1/2 cup molasses (I use sorghum)


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's a recipe I want to try it's from cooks illustrated. It's called kentucky smoked bbq sauce

4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 small onion , chopped
2 medium cloves garlic , minced
2 teaspoons paprika
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1/4 cups fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1/2 teaspoon table salt
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1 (15-ounce) can tomato sauce

saute onion/garlic in butter a few minutes to soften then add rest of ingredients and simmer 15 minutes

I think it needs a little molasses for me though. I like that sweet flavor.


----------

